# About to restore a '69



## Fez503 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm new to the forum and new to Pontiac.

I'm not a gear head but I'm really starting to get into the game. My brother and I restored and slightly modified a 1987 Buick Grand National GNX.

Personally I like the Pro-Touring look. I dig the lower/meaner stance and bigger wheels. I plan on doing this to a 1969 GTO.

I'm in the early process and currently looking for a GTO shell. Some of you GTO vets may look at me like I'm stupid (remember, I'm new to Pontiacs  ) but what's the difference between a regular 69 GTO and a 69 Judge body/exterior?

The price difference is quite big. I found a regular '69 that's running, excellence interior, paint, ect. for $16,900. Borderline mint condition. 

I found a real GTO Judge shell with absolutely no interior, no engine, needs A LOT of exterior work. The Fenders are in horrible shape or not there at all. This gem is priced at $24,000.

Thanx!


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

that 69 gto judge is overpriced by about $20,000.go for the near mint gto for 16,900.there's no difference in body,except for graphics and since that judge is in horrible shape and missing original motor,it's not going to be worth much of anything to anyone.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The PHS on the Judge shell may indicate many special order options that a high end restorer would like. The price is still way out of line. 
To me, paying 17k for a car your going to chop up and modify is a rather high starting point. Keep looking for a GTO shell or roller in the $2,500 range. They are out there. I know of one in this area but it IS a MN car and needs a total body resto along with the interior. I can't remember if it had a drivetrain in it but if it interests you, I can check to see if it's still for sale and what it has.
Update......that car has been sold but he has another 69 rolling shell from Wyoming that he claims is a solid body and frame. No price listed. Also has a 70 4 speed car complete with original 400/TH400 needing resto for $3,500


----------

